# Cycling my 5 Gallon - Wohoo!



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

The tank has been set up for about a week now with nothing but live plants, water conditioner, white gravel, heater, and a filter. I wasn't sure what I was going to do with it because I was going to add Shif eventually to give him more space, but I didn't know how soon.

Tired of being indecisive, I finally just started it.

Day 1 - Here we go again. Bumped tank temperature to 83 and added 10mL of bacteria.

Ammonia - 2.0-3.0ppm achieved by adding 4 drops of "pure" ammonia
(10% janitorial strength, no additives, bought at Ace Hardware)
NitrIte - 0ppm
NitrAte - 0ppm
pH - ... What the crap is up with my pH?

First two are Low Range Test, 1st one is the tank 2nd one is my tap water.
Second two are High Range Test, 1st one is the tank 2nd one is my tap water.








Is my gravel screwing with my pH? I'm so confused. Nothing has been put into that tank except gravel and plants, and ammonia, and water conditioner. @[email protected]


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

If your using gravel specifically used for aquariums then that wouldn't mess with your Ph unless its for marine aquariums and has calcium in it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's just regular Topfin gravel from Petsmart... I am going to do another water prams test after class here in a bit. I couldn't even figure out what my ph was trying to read last night from those tests.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you use tap water? some people have high ph levels so this would most likely be your problem


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Those tests are both the tap water and tank water and I use tap water in my tanks with Prime. I don't understand why the ph would be that high or different.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Ahh, sorry I got confused on that part of your question lol. 

Take some of the gravel out and put a few drops of vinegar on it, if it fizzes then its no good and you should then remove it all


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd wait until it's cycled to worry about ph. You don't wanna mess with it anyway. Has the tank been sitting out? Typically you'll get a different ph with water that's been sitting out then water that's straight out of the tap. My ph is always higher in the tank then out of the tap.

Also, if ANY of the ammonia testing fluid is in the tube it gives you a crazy high ph reading. Usually it's vivid purple though.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Welsh: I might do that with a sample of the gravel in the tank later.

It has been sitting out a bit. I let it run for at least a week and a half before I finally decided I was going to cycle it. Water prams coming in a moment. 

Also, Vaygirl: I noticed in another thread (I'm all over the place o.o) that you mentioned white and stringy poo hinting at internal parasites. My blue CT has been pooping white and stringy frequently for awhile now but he's a major bubblenester and shows no other signs of real agitation, and eats like a pig. He doesn't act like he's got parasites and he eats Atison's Betta Food 3 in the morning and 3 at night and I occasionally pop him another with no bloating. D: Should I be concerned?

Testing tank water now in the 5g.

Edit: How is your luck with wisteria? Do you like it? Does it shed like hornwort? Because I'm over hornwort, it shed needles all over my 5g >_>


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I love wisteria, it grows really fast and is easily propagated  it is by far my favourite plant and personally I don't find it sheds at all, i have the occasional floating leaf but I can deal with that


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It is a symptom of parasites. For him since he seems to be eating, I'd try the garlic soak food method. OFL is the one who usually recommends that I think. You could pm her for specifics. It will probably clear him out and it would be a much more natural way of doing it.

Wisteria rocks. It does shed the occasional leaf if you move it around too much but other then that it's awesome. If you put it in a corner, be ready for it to snake around towards the light. It messes with your aquascaping if you have something specific in mind as to where plants should go. With wisteria I've learned to just let it grow and grow and grow. I've gotten maybe 20 plants from the cuttings I've taken from my first plant.

I hated hornwort when I had it many many years ago. Same thing. What a mess. :/


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh I'm so exciteddd! <3

Day 2 - Eeeeee <3 NitrAItes. 

Ammonia - 1.0 - 2.0ppm (Might add 1 drop)
NitrIte - Between 0 - 0.25ppm
NitrAte - Between 0 - 5.0ppm
pH - 8.1

I'm excited. With the plants and the filter and the Dr. Tim's and pure ammonia this baby should be ready for Shif at the end of the week. <3

Edit: Thank you very much Vaygirl. I'll start doing that just in case. I need to go to the store to get a sponge baffle for my filter anyhow.  And thanks for the wisteria opinions guys, I'll definitely pick some up. <3


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 3 - <33333

Ammonia: 0.5ppm , adding a couple drops in a moment and doing another reading
pH: 8.2ppm
NitrIte: 0.5ppm - 1.0ppm
NitrAte: 5.0ppm

I'm ecstatic. <3


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 4 - Stalled?

Ammonia - 0.5ppm, added two drops now to get... 2.0ppm - 3.0ppm
NitrIte - 3.0ppm - 5.0ppm
NitrAte - 5.0ppm - 10.0ppm

NitrItes skyrocketed, nitrAtes skyrocketed... When will they start going down? Should I add more bacteria? My ammonia only looks a little lower than yesterday. I should be done with adding ammonia now until the end of the cycle... Once ammonia drops, nitrItes drop, and nitrAtes are I'll add two drops, and it should be gone the next day with nitrAtes, then do a 25% WC, test again, and it should be ready for Shif? Do I have this right? D:


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 5 - Still stalled?

Tank temperature - 86*

Ammonia - 1.0ppm Went down overnight, good, but...

NitrIte - 5.0+ppm They're insanely high, and...

NitrAte - EDIT: Just kidding. My nitrAtes are 10ppm - 20ppm.

My nitrItes aren't going down, my nitrAtes aren't going up. I understand that some of the plants in my tank might be eating off some of the nitrAtes but the tank isn't planted enough to achieve this. Does anyone know if this is normal? Should I add more bacteria? Change some of the tank water? Bump down the temperature?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump. Readings to come tonight. Still need answers to these questions.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry, Kiddo, I have never done a fishless cycle so I can't help ya with this one!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I won't be much help either. All my new tanks were heavily seeded from my 16 and I didn't consciously cycle my 16. *shudder*


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I've never done a fishless cycle either. I cram my tanks full of plants, instant cycle. Hopefully someone will come along shortly who knows.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OT, BUT - LOVE the Amazon, Aunt Kymmie!!! Is he yours? I have two Blue Crown Conures that I love to death, but their noise level at times CAN set a person's teeth on edge!!!! Also have a Green Cheek Conure & a rescue parakeet. My Blue Crowns are 17 & 19 years old - how old is the Amazon?


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Lion Mom said:


> OT, BUT - LOVE the Amazon, Aunt Kymmie!!! Is he yours? I have two Blue Crown Conures that I love to death, but their noise level at times CAN set a person's teeth on edge!!!! Also have a Green Cheek Conure & a rescue parakeet. My Blue Crowns are 17 & 19 years old - how old is the Amazon?


Yes, she's mine. She's 22 and she's (and forever will be) the only bird I'll ever live with. How can you even think straight with FOUR(!) birds in the house all squawking at once?? Toby is very well behaved but every once in awhile goes on a screaming jag. It's at those times I understand how someone could strangle their bird, lol. 

Back to the topic at hand: Until someone jumps in with experience in regards to the fishless cycle using ammonia I lifted this from iamntbatman's stick on cycling.

_The "Fishless Cycle" Using Pure Ammonia

_This is the most precise method of cycling your tank. It is similar to the fish food and shrimp methods described above but the ammonia source is pure bottled ammonia. It is of utmost importance that you use only pure ammonia, not ammonia-based cleaning products that contain detergents, dyes, scents or any other chemicals as these can be harmful to your fish. How much ammonia to add depends on the concentration of the ammonia you're using but you want to add enough ammonia to bring the concentration of your tank to 3-5 ppm (this is usually 3-5 drops per ten gallons but can vary). Test the ammonia and nitrite levels every day, adding more ammonia daily as needed to keep the ammonia level at 3-5 ppm. Eventually, you'll notice that the ammonia concentration will start dropping, which goes along with an increase in nitrite. Continue dosing ammonia to the same concentration. Eventually, you'll reach the stage where enough ammonia added to bring the tank to a concentration of 3-5 ppm totally disappears within 24 hours, leaving you with nothing but nitrate. At this point the cycle is complete and you can proceed as above. The difficulty with this method is that testing and ammonia dosing have to be done at least daily. Pure ammonia can also be difficult to track down and the risks, should you use ammonia that contains other chemicals, are serious. Unlike the other methods, however, the pure ammonia method allows you complete control over the cycle and lets you know just how much ammonia your biofilter (i.e. the colonies of beneficial bacteria established during the cycle) can process in a given time period.


Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...reshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/#ixzz0zzPrQiJC


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I understand the ammonia part, but...

Day 8 - Ughhhh

Ammonia - 0ppm, adding a couple drops in a moment
NitrIte - 5.0ppm
NitrAte - 10.0ppm - 20.0ppm
pH - 7.6

I can't get my nitrAte to go down. Am I supposed to run a water change at this point? The water level in the tank is getting a little low anyhow so I should add some soon.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't know anything about a fishless cycle, but are you supposed to add ammonia once it gets to zero & your nitrites are showing? Doesn't that mean the nitrites are "eating" the ammonia & that's what you want? Also, you are showing nitrates, so wouldn't that mean the cycle is "almost" there? 

I thought the ideal readings on a fishless cycle would be 0 ammonia & nitrites and some nitrates?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cycle: Ammonia to Nitrites, Nitrites to Nitrates, Water Change, add 2.0-3.0ppm ammonia, if nitrites and ammonia is 0 the next day, then tank is ready.

Yeah, I'm adding ammonia now. However, since the ideal readings for a cycle are 0 nitrites, adding MORE ammonia, wouldn't that heighten the nitrites? So confusing, ha ha. Readings of ammonia to come in a moment.

Edit: 1.0-2.0ppm ammonia after 3 drops >_>, adding 1-2 more..


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Here we go. After 2 more drops I'm now between 2.0-4.0ppm ammonia. I'll give readings again tomorrow.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

That sounds SO confusing to me. Boy, am I glad I have never attempted a fishless cycle!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's really not confusing, I think I just make a big deal out of it all. It goes like this pretty much:

1. Add bacteria
2. Add pure ammonia (to get it between 2.0-4.0ppm)
3. Wait
4. Add ammonia until it disappears overnight and you have nitrites/nitrates.
5. Water change
6. Ready for fish

But step 4 is very odd. Especially if you see all my results, I've had a ton of nitrites and nitrates but now I'm just like @[email protected]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"But step 4 is very odd. Especially if you see all my results, I've had a ton of nitrites and nitrates but now I'm just like @[email protected]"

That's what I mean - if it were as simple as it sounds, it would be all good. BUT sounds like it isn't!!! 

Anyways, good luck & hopefully it will be done for you soon!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! I'm hoping by the end of this week he'll be swimming in it and I'll have pictures.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope so too & can't WAIT for the pics!!! 

BTW, how's his tail? Better, I hope!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shif's tail is doing fine now.

As for Survivor's tail... It's regrowing, slowly. Very, very slowly. Given his condition when I got him though, I'm surprised that it's growing back at all.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Glad to hear about Shif's tail. As far as Survivor's tall goes - it may NEVER grow all the way back in, sadly. However, ya gotta love & admire him for his guts & will to live!!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Glad to hear about Shif's tail. As far as Survivor's tall goes - it may NEVER grow all the way back in, sadly. However, ya gotta love & admire him for his guts & will to live!!!!


He's a lively little guy.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 10 - Almost there!

In two days, the water prams have changed to...
Ammonia - 0ppm from 2.0-4.0ppm
NitrIte - 5.0+ppm
NitrAte - 20ppm - 40ppm

This tank is death right now, even to my plants, which are slightly browning. >_> The fantastic news is that the ammonia went down completely to 0 in 2 days of adding the drops. The nitrIAtes are still high but I'm going to go ahead and do a 30-40% WC to get the levels down and add a couple drops of ammonia. I'm looking at this tank being ready by the end of this week.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 11 - Oh my God

Okay, so I never got around to that partial WC. So I never added more ammonia. Overnight, my nitrites went from 5.0+ppm... to nothing.

Water prams:
Ammonia - 0.0ppm
NitrIte - 0.0ppm
pH - not tested
NitrAte - still waiting for it to develop

Once I get done with this post, and the nitrAte develops, I'm going to do that water change since the levels are getting low and my wisteria isn't looking too good. This tank is a few days away from being cycled. 

Edit: NitrAte is between 20ppm-40ppm. GO PLANTS!  Doing a WC now, and adding ammonia. Stay tuned.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OK - now I AM confused!!! 

Your numbers are good (zero where they need to be) and the partial water change will bring down the nitrates, so isn't it cycled? Why add ammonia at this point?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Once the ammonia is 0 and nitrites are 0, and you do a water change to bring down the nitrates, adding 2.0-3.0ppm of ammonia is ideal to see if the tank really is fully cycled. If the tank is fully cycled, that 2.0-3.0ppm of ammonia will be gone the next day, and the tank is ready for the fish. <3

On that note, I still never got around to that water change because I had to go fabric shopping. I'm not going to my morning class in... 7 hours, so I'll do the water change then. To make sure the cycle will be fed though, I added a drop of ammonia. -.- But tomorrow DEFINITELY the water change. x.x


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

This just confirms I don't have the patience for a well cycled tank


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

"I'm not going to my morning class ......"

Are you skipping school??? SASSY - LOL!!!! 

Thanks for the explanation - I too would never have the patience for a fishless cycle!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds to me like it's cycled.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 12 - lol

So, I just did that water change. I did not go to class, but I slept it off.  Tomorrow I'm going to class, then coming back and cleaning the other two tanks, and studying for my test tomorrow night.

I didn't test the water before I did the change. Actually, I was going to get lazy, and not even do the change, so I added 3 drops of ammonia to the water. XD WELL, then I looked at the tank, decided I wanted to move my wisteria, and instead did a gravel vac to get debris out, and did about a 75% WC because I added ammonia and was trying to get the Nitrates down. After changing the water, I tested it again.

pH: 7.4
Ammonia: 0.25ppm
NitrItes - 0ppm
NitrAtes - 5.0ppm

I'm adding 3 drops of ammonia, doing a re-test, and I'll let everyone know the results tomorrow night.  If the ammonia is gone and nitrAItes are low, then I might just be acclimating Shif to this water, and moving him in. 

Question, to everyone here. How high is too high for nitrAtes? My testing kit goes all the way up to 160ppm and I was wondering how high was too high for nitrAtes to determine when I'd have to change the water. Is 5.0ppm too high? :S


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Now the ammonia is at 2.0ppm  Stay tuned.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 12 - 10:24 am (9 hours later)

Ammonia: 1.0ppm

Looks like it's well on its way to being 0.0ppm by tonight.


----------



## allikins (Aug 29, 2010)

Lion Mom, from my understanding you continue to add the ammonia until you put the fish in so that you keep the bacteria active. The ammonia is simulating fish poopies. No ammonia means no cycle.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't think 5 is too high. I have been told in the past anything under 20 is good, but that could be wrong!!! 

QUIT skipping class - LOL!!!


----------



## Mars (Sep 24, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> It's really not confusing, I think I just make a big deal out of it all. It goes like this pretty much:
> 
> 1. Add bacteria
> 2. Add pure ammonia (to get it between 2.0-4.0ppm)
> ...


What kind of bacteria did you use for your tank, I am setting up a 10 gallon tank, and no one in this freaking small town has a tank for me to use for bacteria..., because so far it has been a week and nothing has changed... ammonia is about 4.0ppm, 0 nitrites/nitrates, and ph is around 7.8.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

You can't do a fishless cycle without adding a bacteria source to the computer. I ordered my bacteria from online. It's called. Dr. Tim's One and Only Live Nitrifying Bacteria. You can order it from the Dr. Tim's website.

Lion Mom - I took the day off yesterday.  But I'm not skipping today, ha ha. I'm a college student, random schedule.


----------



## Mars (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to buy the bottle and try it out... My 4 year old daughter wanted a fish for her birthday, so I read into what kind of fish to get and betta seemed to be the best fish to get. I remember my father getting me a goldfish in a 1 gal bowl when I was younger and I now have been reading soo many forums on fish and I cannot believe that we were doing it wrong. I didn't know that there was more to fish than just to put them in a bowl. 
So I am going to do this the right way and keep the fish alive as long as I can when I get it.

Thanks for


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

This thread has pretty much a step-by-step listing of how to cycle a 5 gallon tank fishless with "pure" ammonia bought from Ace Hardware and Dr. Tim's bacteria. With the ammonia you can measure exactly how much you're putting into the water and with the bacteria you have an instant colony. I'm most likely going to clean this thread up later and post a new, clean copy on the forms for people to see the steps involved to cycling a fish tank.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 12 - The night of... And uh oh...

Good news. The ammonia went down to 0ppm.
Bad news. I have a massive, sudden nitrite spike. Like, 5.0+ppm nitrite spike.

I don't know if this was caused by adding the 2.0ppm of ammonia last night or not. I don't see how 2.0ppm of ammonia could make 5.0ppm+ of nitrite. Seriously, this nitrite test is DARK DARK purple. Off the charts. And if you read back, I think on Day 11 I had tested the nitrite twice and it was 0ppm. :S

Ammonia - 0 ppm
NitrItes - 5.0+ ppm
NitrAtes - 10.0 - 20.0 ppm

Even my nitrAtes spiked. What could have caused this? ._. I did move some plants around while doing the water change but I tested the tank after I cleaned it... If a fish was in the tank adding waste and ammonia in at smaller increments, I don't think a spike like this would happen. A little ammonia, converted to nitrite, converted to nitrate. But I just don't see how 2.0ppm of ammonia spiked my nitrites and nitrates so high over the course of today.

Comments? All I can really do is wait and see if the nitrites dropped overnight to 0 ppm like they did the last time but I'm really unsure as to what caused this. :S I'm not adding ammonia into the tank tonight so I can get the levels back down, hopefully the cycle will be OK.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 14

I took an unexpected visit home yesterday and planned on coming home, but unfortunately didn't make it back last night. So, the tank went two days without being fed any ammonia. However... The nitrites are gone 100% and the nitrates are...

Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrites - 0ppm
Nitrates - 10-20ppm

I'm adding a drop of ammonia tonight and retesting ammonia. If it's gone in the morning, I'm doing a water change to get nitrites down, and then adding Shif to the tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks to me like it's cycled.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I do believe it is, DQ. :]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

So we get to see pics of Shif in his new digs pretty soon?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Day 15 - Taa daa!

Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrites - 0ppm
Nitrates - 10 - 20ppm

The few drops of ammonia I added last night are gone with no nitrite spike. Doing a partial WC in a little bit to get the nitrates down, then adding Shif to the tank. The tank is now cycled.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Congrats on the finished cycle! ^_^


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pictures to come later once I do the water change. I would do it right now, but I just spent five hours at Busch Gardens in Tampa, Florida so I'm dead beat. Taking a nap first.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Naps are GOOD - have a nice one!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Having a crisis here, lol. I did the water change in the 5 gallon and moved Shif's cave into the 5 gallon. Now, I'm trying to acclimate Shif to the new water. But his cup won't float.

I add 10mL of the new tank water every couple minutes until his cup is full then I replace with like 90% new water. But I can't properly acclimate him to the temperature. The good thing is that the new tank water temp is the same as the old so I'm more worried about pH shock than anything.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

It's the same source water, right? If so, why would their be a difference in the ph?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

The 5 gallon tank water has been sitting out. It's testing like .5 points lower than the tap water.

Edit: After all my water changing adventures last night, I wake up and Shif's tank is at 84 degrees. -.- Which is 4 higher than it should be.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

If you're dumping old water out of the cup and putting new tank water in then that's acclimating him to the temp. You wouldn't have to float it really. Is he in? 

84 won't hurt him short term but I'd turn the heater down slowly. I have one heater in my ten gallon that's set at 68 and the tank is 82. I hate that thing.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm at a loss as to what to do, Vaygirl. T_T I'm trying to get the temperature down to 80 in the 5 gallon and its at about 82. I did 2 partial water changes on this tank last night to get the nitrates back down to a safe level. I also added in 2 drops of ammonia to keep the cycle maintained since I couldn't get Shif in.

Today I have a nitrite reading of 0.25ppm and a nitrate reading of 5-10ppm, with 0ppm ammonia.
Which means if I do plan on putting him in tonight, I'll have to wait until the nitrites go back down. But then my nitrates will be back UP and I'll have to do ANOTHER partial water change. Which is going to throw my temp off again. I'm getting so frustrated, last night I just wanted to cry because I ended up doing 3 water changes at about 2am in the morning, spilling water twice and really giving Shif a scare.

Edit: Here's what happened, scroll down a little bit.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=52540


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm completely at my wit's end. I don't know what to do. T_T I'm going to sulk away and go eat lunch, then come back and pointlessly stare at my tanks because I'm at a dead end with everything.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting all of this, Ajones! I SWEAR after reading this I will NEVER attempt a fishless cycle!!!!!! 

Of course, since I keep extra filter media in my tanks I won't have to, but just sayin'.......


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm just at a loss right now as to what to do. The nitrites should be gone tonight but I fear another water change with my less-than-accurate heaters. Since when does 79 = 84?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it warm by you? Maybe that's what is going on with the heater. Otherwise, try turning it down two degrees & see what the water temp is in 24 hours. If the heater for some reason isn't calibrated correctly, you may have to set it by trial & error. 

Oh, you are using a 50 watt heater, aren't you? In that case, you will have to turn it down below what you want. IMO/E, 50 watts is too much for a 5 gallon. It is recommended to figure 3 - 5 watts per gallon, so even at 5 watts/gal. it would be best to have a 25 watt in there. At least that is what I use in my 5 gals. & under.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting this ajones! =] I'm going back home tomorrow and I'll be picking up some gravel and ammonia to set up my tank. This is really gonna help me with everything! Good luck with the cycle hope everything is straightened out by tomorrow! <=]


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have my 25W heater in my 2.5 gallon and Survivor is getting that heater.

I bought the 50W heater because it said for 5+ gallons and it was marked down 50% at PetSmart so I took the advantage and bought it.

Edit: Thank you, wallywest.  I plan on making a better thread with more details and comments in it since this one is so messy.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

OK - got it. You will just have to fiddle around with the 50 watt heater to get it to the right temp. That's what I had to do with the one 5 gal. I have that has a 50 watt heater in it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tested my water, 0 nitrites and 10-20ppm nitrates

Did very partial water change, back down to 5ppm nitrates. Since my heater was at 79 and the temp in the tank was running 84, I bumped my heater down to 75. I'm going to let the tank sit about half an hour, then acclimate Shif, if the temperature is 80ish.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah about the heater situation you're doing the right thing. I've got a 25 watt in my 2 gallon and I have to keep it on 78 to keep the temp at 80 or 81. =] So no biggie there. =] It'll probably cool after a few hours if you keep your house cold. if not then it should definitely be cool by morning or mid-day. =]

I think this thread is good as is but I'm a messy person so what I say probably doesn't have much weight! XD


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Now my thermometer is set to 75 but its running 81ish.

84 = 79 but 75 = 81? D:


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

heaters are tricky things. =[ it might not be done cooling? Also what kind of thermometer do you have?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's sitting at 80 now. It's a Hydor Theo 50W.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I couldn't put SHif in the tank last night because temperature kept fluxing. It's now staying about 80-82 degrees. He's going in it later.

...After my 2 naps and class. <3


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Yay! =D Have fun! =] If you don't have one can I recommend the Topfin Digital thermometer? It's really accurate at telling you your tank temp and it can't be broken! =]

Awesome heater! =] I've got a 25 watt Marineland Stealth! =]


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> I couldn't put SHif in the tank last night because temperature kept fluxing. It's now staying about 80-82 degrees. He's going in it later.
> 
> ...After my 2 naps and class. <3


YIPPEE - can't WAIT to see pics!!!! :-D

If it were me, I would be too excited to nap & wouldn't be able to fall asleep - LOL!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have Narcolepsy, Lion Mom. 
http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/guide/narcolepsy

Yeah, the temp is staying between 80 and 82 now. I can't really get much better than this, so acclimation is starting now. I'll keep an eye on that heater at all times.

50% old tank water 50% new tank water with temperatures both around 82 degrees


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I think you should look into getting another thermometer--I've had some glass ones give me totally incorrect results. 

Also, I don't know why you had so much trouble with your fishless cycle--a fishless cycle is no more or less complicated than a fish-in cycle. They're exactly the same thing except that the fishless version is faster, easier, requires less water changes, and doesn't harm your fish. This comment was more directed at Lion Mom.  Sometimes I do end up doing a water change mid-cycle because the nitrites can really get up there before the nitrite-nitrate bacteria catch up to the ammonia-nitrite bacteria. You should only have needed a couple water changes--one to control potentially high nitrites (if they got near 8ppm) and one water change right before you put your fish in to get the nitrates down. More than anything I think your heater/thermometer issues have been frustrating you, lol. I haven't had time to read the entire thread, though.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Adastra, it was mostly my thermometer/heater that was freaking me out. Not to mention halfway through the cycle I wasn't sure if I was supposed to be seeing certain things which is why those who were following me thought it was so confusing. I plan on re-posting a cleaned up, informational thread based off of this one once Shif is fully acclimated into the tank and safe, so this weekend a new thread will be up detailing this cycle. 

75% new water 25% old water now


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds great--glad to hear everything turned out for you. Hopefully a more condensed account of your crash-course cycling experience will convince others to consider using the fishless method in their own tanks.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I am very thrilled to finally be putting him into the tank, but it will be so worth it. Healthy fish, beautiful, easy to maintain tank... How much more could a college kid ask for?

Not to mention Survivor will be getting the rest of the gravel from Shif's old medium critter keeper, the wisteria in the critter keeper, and the 25W heater instead of the hydor mini so I can finally fill his tank up. XD His tail is looking lovely, new pictures will come this weekend, if not sooner.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

90% new 10% old now. And I got his cup floating in the tank. Boy he didn't like that water exchange, he barely had any left. lol. Very soon he shall be free.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shif is IN the tank. 

Although we have a slight problem. I'm using a plain-jane filter sponge on the filter to slow the water flow/redirect the flow. But it still seems to be too strong for him. He's found the hard spot of the flow, and the spots where the flow is slower. In this tank he can't really corner surf. >.> I'm going to keep adjusting the little sponge thing and try to slow the flow a little more, but I might have to make a store-run for a better sponge since this one seems to be too small to make a difference. Ho hum.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

... That is not good. Even with the pre-filter sponge on the intake, I just noticed that his tail rays got pulled towards it. Now I have to figure out how to soften this filter internally...


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> I have Narcolepsy, Lion Mom.
> http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/guide/narcolepsy
> 
> Yeah, the temp is staying between 80 and 82 now. I can't really get much better than this, so acclimation is starting now. I'll keep an eye on that heater at all times.
> ...


WOW - that must be TOUGH!!!! Hope you are able to control it with some of the steps they have on WebMD. 

SO glad you FINALLY got him in. Any pics yet?


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Tomorrow when I'm off of class I'm going to put the intake tube back where it was, Lion Mom. I want to be able to watch him to make sure it's not too strong.

As for the sponge, if I pull it down it begins to overflow over the top.

He seems to be doing excellently though. He's learned where the calm spots are, where the currents are, etc. I'm going to continue to monitor him though, because if he starts struggling I'm gonna have to cup him.


As for the Narcolepsy, it really is tough. I'm on medication for the rest of my life and with college it's even more difficult because once I get tired, I can't study. It's terrible.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's a challenge I can't imagine. 

I'm glad you got everything worked out. He'll adjust to the filter. Tango lived with a 30 gallon rated filter for over a year. And don't worry too much about his fins getting sucked to the pre-filter. My guys do it sometimes and it doesn't hurt. It gets coated with slimy bacteria anyway so it's not really rough. He should be alright. I'm glad he's in!


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> Tomorrow when I'm off of class I'm going to put the intake tube back where it was, Lion Mom. I want to be able to watch him to make sure it's not too strong.
> 
> As for the sponge, if I pull it down it begins to overflow over the top.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm - perhaps a bigger aquarium sponge/foam is in order? 

SO glad he is doing well & can't WAIT to see pics of the whole set up!

I just can't IMAGINE how tough living with Narcolepsy is!!! I have heard of it, but never knew anybody with it before. Not that I really "KNOW" you, but you know what I mean. Best of luck to you dealing with it.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Pictures and a video coming in a couple minutes. 

Lion Mom - I know what you mean.  Thank you. My mom's been diagnosed for 12 years and I'm actually on the same medication she is just on 2 pills a day instead of her 3. They just had to up my dosage a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

PICTURE TIME  (Let's not forget Survivor)

Day I got Survivor - http://i55.tinypic.com/2nir6m9.jpg
9 Days Later - http://i52.tinypic.com/4hsg74.jpg
21 Days Later - http://i53.tinypic.com/2vv6syb.jpg
A couple days after I got him the longer parts of his fins broke off. Then his tail proceeded to fill in gradually, curving somewhat on the inside. 21 days later was yesterday. 

5 gallon video (Short, because my camera ate my batteries)
How I first had my sponge baffle - http://i54.tinypic.com/11ky4h0.jpg
What I did to fix it - http://i51.tinypic.com/29p2p2a.jpg

The whole setup - http://i51.tinypic.com/16h7m7n.jpg

I was so worried last night that Shif wouldn't find a spot to "sleep" since he normally corner surfs at night and all these corners the currents were still pushing him. I shut his tank light off shortly before I climbed into bed to let him get settled. Before I slept, I indirectly shined a flashlight in his tank, and he was nestled in the wisteria, unresponsive. So he found a place to sleep. I was happy.

Enjoy everyone. <3


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

FANTASTIC - WELL DONE!!! 

Shif looks GREAT in his wonderful new house & Survivor is REALLY doing well. 

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm thrilled.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I echo LionMom's sentiments! =] Well done! 

Darn those Fluval filter intake covers really look nice! I might just go name brand and ditch my DIY intake sponges! XD

I LOVE the plants you chose and that marimo ball! <3


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

wow, this has been stressful to read, i can't imagine living it...
its been very informative, tho, and i'll be attempting to cycle my 10 gallon soon, and this will be very helpful, so thanks for putting this up!!! your tank's beautiful, btw


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you.  Sorry the thread is so extensive. I plan to shorten and re-post it soon. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

the length of the thread isn't too bad. i think the other people's comments are very helpful along with your experience. i will most deffinetly be coming to you with questions, if you don't mind!!!


----------

